# I'm Gone



## Talath (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, today is the 11th. On the 12th at 5 am, I will be leaving to move to Spokane Washington. With a fistfull of dollars and a twinkle in my eye, I'm moving away from California.

I won't be on for a few monthes; maybe later, maybe sooner, who knows. Malls and Morons won't be updated while I'm gone, obviously, but it will see a lot of work, since I'll have free time on my hands.

I quit the post office on saturday, so this is my adventure. No job, and just a handful of friends to be with. 

If you live in Spokane, maybe I'll see you at Merlyn's sometime.

For the rest of you, I'll see you in the future. Take care all.


----------



## LGodamus (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool sounds like a real adventure , I hope you have lots of fun. You cannot have fun without taking chances . Enjoy it.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 12, 2003)

Make sure to kill people and take their stuff.


(on second thought, maybe that's bad advice)


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Aug 12, 2003)

It's ironic; probably almost a dozen people I know are either moving to California, or desperately want to.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Mark (Aug 12, 2003)

Farewell, wherever you fare, till your eyrie receives you at the journey's end!


----------



## dave_o (Aug 12, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *It's ironic; probably almost a dozen people I know are either moving to California, or desperately want to.
> 
> Anyway, good luck. *




Yeah, I'm moving to San Diego. 

Why would you _ever_ wanna leave California?!

Anyway, have fun, dude!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 12, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *It's ironic; probably almost a dozen people I know are either moving to California, or desperately want to.
> 
> Anyway, good luck. *




Count me as desperately wanting to.  California or Boston, anyway.  Unfortunately, I'm about to go to grad school, so in-state tuition is immensely valuable.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, I might see you in a few years... After I finish up my current batch of college, I'm thinking of moving out to washington to live, and persue my phd out thatways...  Spokane is one place I'm looking at.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 12, 2003)

Spokane?!! That used to be my neck of the woods. I grew up in Pullman. You'll know where that is and what its signifficance is once you get to Spokane. I'm in the Seattle area now. Enjoy Eastern Washington. I actually miss it quite a bit.


----------



## Talath (Aug 12, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Spokane?!! That used to be my neck of the woods. I grew up in Pullman. You'll know where that is and what its signifficance is once you get to Spokane. I'm in the Seattle area now. Enjoy Eastern Washington. I actually miss it quite a bit. *




Wow, if you ever drop by Spokane, you should drop by


----------



## Bloodstone Mage (Aug 12, 2003)

I know people who are moving to California, but they're not gamers. They're moving for the THC content, so to speak.

Enjoy your journey, Talath!

Cheers!


----------



## pogre (Aug 12, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Count me as desperately wanting to.  California or Boston, anyway.  Unfortunately, I'm about to go to grad school, so in-state tuition is immensely valuable. *




Hey DD are you going to the BIG U in Urbana? If so, I think I know a gaming group in the area.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 12, 2003)

UIC.  I don't think I could stand living in a small town again.  Even a college town.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 12, 2003)

Talath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, if you ever drop by Spokane, you should drop by  *




With the birth of my second child about 2 months away now, it looks unlikely that I'll be on that side of the mountains for a year or so. Nevertheless, I'll drop you a line if I head off that way. Or you could drop me a line if you happen to visit the Seattle area and I might be able to arrange a tour of a certain facility of interest.


----------



## Talath (Aug 12, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> With the birth of my second child about 2 months away now, it looks unlikely that I'll be on that side of the mountains for a year or so. Nevertheless, I'll drop you a line if I head off that way. Or you could drop me a line if you happen to visit the Seattle area and I might be able to arrange a tour of a certain facility of interest. *




That would be great

Congratulations btw


----------



## Uzumaki (Aug 12, 2003)

Ack. Please allow me to be a California snob momentarily.

[Califonia snob] California sucks because too many people from other places move there. There needs to be a forcible exportation of about 15 million people. Most Califonians I know (including myself) want very much to move. Lame, because you can't really get a better place to live than California.[/Californian snob]


----------



## Dr. Strangemonkey (Aug 12, 2003)

enjoy Spokane I have more than few friends who went to University there.  Even a few who are still in the area.

Lovely downtown, nice Calzones, plenty of Jesuits all left me with a favorable impression.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 12, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey DD are you going to the BIG U in Urbana? If so, I think I know a gaming group in the area. *





While HE isn't, *I* am!!!


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 12, 2003)

Heh. California ain't got nothin' on Cincinnati.

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Oh, I slay me...


----------



## diaglo (Aug 12, 2003)

hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## Maraxle (Aug 12, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *I don't think I could stand living in a small town again.  Even a college town. *



I used to say that when I lived in a small town.  Then, after living in one of the largest cities in the world, 30 minutes outside one of the others, and in a small/medium sized city, I want to go back.


----------



## Drawmack (Aug 12, 2003)

geez that california rant sounds a lot like where I live which is rapidly turning into a suburb of NYC even though it's a three hour drive away.

Telecomuting = Bad.


----------



## Harlock (Aug 12, 2003)

Talath is a troll!!!

Who will be missed.  Seeya Talath.  If ever you get a chance to drop by a netcafe and pop into #dnd3e, well, you know, do it.  Here's to hoping everything goes smoothly and moves with great speed.  Take care Talath.


----------



## Goobermunch (Aug 12, 2003)

Talath,

Here's some advice from an old Spokanite (who lives in Colorado now).  Arnies is the best greasy spoon in SpoVegas.  It's over on the corner of Hamilton and Sharp.  The Linebacker is where it's at (Eggs, Slabs o' Bacon, More Hashbrowns than you can shake a stick at . . . all covered with gravy).

Go to Clinkerdagger's at least once for dinner.  Be prepared to spend a ton!  There are classier restaurants in Spokane, but Clink's has the best atmosphere.

I'll see if I can track down any gamers who still live in Spokane and send them in your direction.

--G


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 12, 2003)

> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by ColonelHardisson
> It's ironic; probably almost a dozen people I know are either moving to California, or desperately want to.
> ...




Would you like the list alphabetical or by topic?  

I grew up in San Jose and also lived in San Diego. The happiest day of my life was the day I drove out of California for good. I won't even go into my reason, but let's just say that state is messed up! San Diego is beautiful, though. I lived near the beach in Encinitas. When I was there in '96, it was a great town. Now it's become too huge, even in a few short years.

Anyway, to the original post, enjoy Washington! I chose Idaho, but yeah, if it's not Caly, it's the place to be!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 12, 2003)

Talath, be well.  I look forward to your return.

Dinkeldog, I will be at UIC this fall working on prerequisites for a master's degree program.  I will keep an eye out for you.  (I also know the best places to eat in the area, if you need any advice.)

Trevalon, I hope you can make it to the next EN World Gameday.  Good luck at UIUC.


----------

